# USM walmart homedepot



## DJRLandscape (Dec 3, 2009)

I need help with this one guys i dont usually do sesonal contracts. I know this company only wants the cheep bid. how much pr acer is it worth it?


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

One meeiillion dollars.


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

hahaha seriously?


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

DJRLandscape;1105891 said:


> I need help with this one guys i dont usually do sesonal contracts. I know this company only wants the cheep bid. how much pr acer is it worth it?


Need help with What?????.........You gotta give a little more Details...


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

ha...down here they were offering 6k for the season which is about 1/10th of what they were worth this winter!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Dude, you can't be serious............


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmm...


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

USM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

DJRLandscape;1105891 said:


> I need help with this one guys i dont usually do sesonal contracts. I know this company only wants the cheep bid. how much pr acer is it worth it?


You should seriously consider doing a search on USM.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

nekos;1106179 said:


> You should seriously consider doing a search on USM.


How come? Dont they pay on time! And well!


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I kid not. and this required 1 skid and 2 trucks at all time, and they would hold back 20% until all damage repaired.


----------



## fci (Sep 7, 2008)

salopez;1105999 said:


> ha...down here they were offering 6k for the season which is about 1/10th of what they were worth this winter!


Lets see what it looks like after the first snow.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*This will give you the confidence you are looking for*

Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes:

#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual - this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who's first, proposal formats, don't take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD - calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it.


----------



## cecilmac (Oct 12, 2009)

Its not even worth it youll spend more money and labor then the contract is worth and youll have to wait 120-180 days IF YOU GET PAID!!!!!!!!


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

6K?? thats nuts!


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

$6k per acre?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

no it was 6k for the season...total for the lot.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Italiano67;1105902 said:


> One meeiillion dollars.


Dr. Evil!!!


----------

